# HF/Peachtree dovetail jig



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the HF version, and have perused the Peachtree manual in order to get some results out of it. It calls for a 14 degree dovetail bit, but is there any reason I couldn't use a 8 degree bit of the same specifications?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's best to use the right bit but you can play with it, with some scrap stock..it's fun to find out would you can do with it.. 

=========



Cocheseuga said:


> I have the HF version, and have perused the Peachtree manual in order to get some results out of it. It calls for a 14 degree dovetail bit, but is there any reason I couldn't use a 8 degree bit of the same specifications?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

The problem I have now is that I don't have the right bushing for the jig. It requires a 1/8"-3/16" tall bushing, and the one in the HF set I have is more like 5/16". Of course I can't tell conclusively how tall other sets are, but they all look near the same.

Rockler _might_ have one that will work, but that's all I see. Anything in a kit, or should I go with this one?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Cocheseuga said:


> The problem I have now is that I don't have the right bushing for the jig. It requires a 1/8"-3/16" tall bushing, and the one in the HF set I have is more like 5/16". Of course I can't tell conclusively how tall other sets are, but they all look near the same.
> 
> Rockler _might_ have one that will work, but that's all I see. Anything in a kit, or should I go with this one?


Make sure the outside diameter of your guide bushing matches the specs for the jig. Then, simply cut the length so it doesn't extend beyond the underside of the template.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I unfortunately do not have any tools suitable for doing that.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Cocheseuga said:


> I unfortunately do not have any tools suitable for doing that.


A hack saw, and a file or two (or sandpaper) to clean up the edges, gets the job done. The bottom edge of the guide bushing's protrusion doesn't even need to be perfectly square. Remember, it's the sides of the protrusion that guide against the template.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I had two problems, and I may have resolved both.

The guide collar is significantly longer than the specs listed in the manual, but it's actually not much longer than the jig. That needs further exploration.

The other problem is that while I think an eight degree bit will achieve acceptable results, I didn't realize how much longer it was than the recommended bit. It was around 13/16" long, where they say to use a 1/2" bit.

I'll be testing it out later and see if I can achieve a result.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I was able to get some measure of success on my attempt yesterday. I got an ill fitting half-blind dovetail after I got it setup near where it needed to be. I had a bit of gap at the bottom of the pins, and the heads of the pins were a bit wider than the tails were, and it would not fit without some force. Said force slightly tore out the edges of the pins. There is some adjustment to be made, but I'm close.


The only bad thing is that it appears that my base has bowed outward for some reason, now there's a crown to it. The guide fits into the base, but it took screwing it on, then using pliers to further screw it down for it to recess into the base fully.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> I was able to get some measure of success on my attempt yesterday. I got an ill fitting half-blind dovetail after I got it setup near where it needed to be. I had a bit of gap at the bottom of the pins, and the heads of the pins were a bit wider than the tails were, and it would not fit without some force. Said force slightly tore out the edges of the pins. There is some adjustment to be made, but I'm close.
> 
> 
> The only bad thing is that it appears that my base has bowed outward for some reason, now there's a crown to it. The guide fits into the base, but it took screwing it on, then using pliers to further screw it down for it to recess into the base fully.


Hi,
Are your sure the 1/2" bit mentioned in the manual refers to the bit diameter & not the length? Is your base bowing from tightening it? Sometimes for narrower parts I made a block same thickness as parts being machined & place it at other side of jig to even out clamping. I used 2 pieces (1 vertical & 1 horizontal) & used a dovetail joint to hold them together on jig. Otherwise it takes 3 hands to hold vertical part, clamp, & spacer at other end.


----------

